# The Mentalist shows rerun.



## yosoyellobo

The Mentalist was suppose to show Fire And Brimstone and the program info show Fire And Brimstone but they show a rerun instead. Bummer.


----------



## phrelin

That is disappointing. It is summed up in the headline of this article 'The Mentalist' season 6: New episode 'Fire and Brimstone' not airing tonight on CBS due to NFL which explains:



> Sad news for those of you who were eager to check out the new episode of "The Mentalist" Sunday night entitled "Fire and Brimstone": Thanks to the beast known as NFL football, which continues to be prioritized over everything thanks to a billion or so people watching it, CBS decided that they would rather hold off airing an important hour of television since it would be starting so late.
> 
> The network confirmed tonight that the episode will be preempted, and a repeat will be airing in its place starting at 10:59 p.m. Eastern time. This means that had the show aired a new episode tonight, it would have been close to midnight before it was over. We do understand why the network made this decision, since they want the show to get ratings on the East Coast and the Central time zones rather than just having everyone go to bed. Will this annoy a huge percentage of the fan base? Sure, but at least the network is concerned about trying to get people to watch the show.


----------



## Supramom2000

From the first moment when they came to Rigsby's door, I kept saying to myself that this was a rerun. But I kept checking the info and it showed a new episode. My next thought was to come here to the TV Talk forum, and.... sure enough.... you guys were there for me!


----------



## balboadave

Which means that many recorders won't pick up this episode when it airs next week, since it's been flagged as having been recorded. Be sure to double check when the guides are updated.


----------



## RBA

balboadave said:


> Which means that many recorders won't pick up this episode when it airs next week, since it's been flagged as having been recorded. Be sure to double check when the guides are updated.


Don't worry there will be football next weekend also so DVR recording on Sunday will still be screwed up. CBS really does need to worry about the ratings the only thing worse for viewers would be changing the day of the week The Mentalist appears on.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Supramom2000 said:


> From the first moment when they came to Rigsby's door, I kept saying to myself that this was a rerun. But I kept checking the info and it showed a new episode. My next thought was to come here to the TV Talk forum, and.... sure enough.... you guys were there for me!


I was venting more then anything. The good news is that this thread been view by over 2600 people which is good for The Mentalist.

Ps 3032 views record for any of my post.


----------



## sigma1914

RBA said:


> Don't worry there will be football next weekend also so DVR recording on Sunday will still be screwed up. CBS really does need to worry about the ratings the only thing worse for viewers would be changing the day of the week The Mentalist appears on.


Next weekend isn't a CBS double header, so times should be normal. Only the Houston DMA might be affected.


----------



## say-what

sigma1914 said:


> Next weekend isn't a CBS double header, so times should be normal. Only the Houston DMA might be affected.


I don't know about that - in New Orleans, we're getting a CBS double header with Denver/San Diego as the late game.

Actually, per http://506sports.com/nfl/ CBS has a doubleheader next week also.
So, who knows when the next episode will air, because you don't see many of the late games ending as scheduled even with CBS's 30-minute offset scheduling.


----------



## sigma1914

say-what said:


> I don't know about that - in New Orleans, we're getting a CBS double header with Denver/San Diego as the late game.
> 
> Actually, per http://506sports.com/nfl/ CBS has a doubleheader next week also.
> So, who knows when the next episode will air, because you don't see many of the late games ending as scheduled even with CBS's 30-minute offset scheduling.


Well shoot, you're right. I assumed they were back to alternating weeks since the 2nd and 3rd weeks.


----------



## inkahauts

They need to schedule other things when they runs double header. It's not like thy don't run tons if repeats in march so just runs couple now or even better other programming. Also they could reshow the program on Saturday or something and make sure it has slightly different guide data so it gets recorded! They are all now admiring DVR use age within 30 days is huge so play to it!!!


----------



## armophob

I thought I had seen that one before.
I have mine set up with 1 1/2 hr buffer at the end because of how many times in the past that CBS will push that show for a game.


----------



## phrelin

A possible solution would be to move "The Good Wife" to another day and schedule "preemptable" reruns of half hour comedies at 7 pm. which is what Fox does. It's really stupid to pretend the football problem doesn't exist.

In the general scheme of things, another possible solution would be to allow the local affiliates to preempt "60 Minutes" but only if they shift it to Monday at 7 pm and run a nice scroll announcing the shift at the bottom of the screen every so often during the football game beginning at 6:45 pm.

The issue, of course, is that CBS Sports and CBS News are different divisions of CBS and the poor slobs responsible for developing other programming which is the bread and butter of the network get pushed aside.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Heads up Brimstone and Fire next Sunday needs to be set to record.


----------



## dennispap

yosoyellobo said:


> Heads up Brimstone and Fire next Sunday needs to be set to record.


Shows in my dish guide as NEW and my dvr has it set to record, as it should.


----------



## cj9788

My 722 DVR has it listed as "The Great Red Dragon" Episode 128. Maybe Dish has not received the updated guide info or maybe my DVR has old info. Either way it is set to record.....


----------



## phrelin

Problem is "The Great Red Dragon" was originally scheduled for November 10. The Zap-2-It Guide which is a TMS (Tribune Media Services) guide shows "Brimstone and Fire" so sooner or later the Dish guide will catch up. I'm going to double-check Friday and again Sunday.


----------



## TomCat

This is good to know. I don't really care that they ran a rerun; after all, the script order had probably not changed from the standard 22, and I watch the show on playback anyway (and am 10 eps behind).

But it does have an effect. What this means is that we should delete the rerun (now that we know it is a rerun) and if we really want to get this ep, we should change our SLs to "both", just so when it comes around for real it is not considered a repeat, or won't record because we already have something sitting on the HDD under that title preventing the real first airing from recording.


----------



## djlong

I'm guessing that since my alternate source had the new episode, I'll see nothing this coming weekend. I kinda wish I didn't see it *at the time I did* because..



Spoiler



It ends in a cliffhanger that makes sure you want to be tuned in the following week


----------



## dennispap

Posted 05 November 2013 - 04:04 PM 
My 722 had it correct on Nov 5th. Are yalls dish boxes still incorrect?


----------



## yosoyellobo

djlong said:


> I'm guessing that since my alternate source had the new episode, I'll see nothing this coming weekend. I kinda wish I didn't see it *at the time I did* because..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It ends in a cliffhanger that makes sure you want to be tuned in the following week


This spoiler is driving me crazy. Guess I have to wait for Sunday.


----------



## cj9788

dennispap said:


> Posted 05 November 2013 - 04:04 PM
> My 722 had it correct on Nov 5th. Are yalls dish boxes still incorrect?


Mine updated last night, all set to go....


----------



## TomCat

Sunday? I'm 10 eps behind! I'm really afraid FlipBoard or someone else will blab the Red John info months before I get there.


----------



## Church AV Guy

This is crazy! There have been over 20 posts about how the episode was preempted at the last minute. Discussions going on here long after there was no point to them, *and NOW, that the episode was actually shown, there is nothing--no discussion--NOT A SINGLE POST*.

discussion groups confuse me greatly some times.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Church AV Guy said:


> This is crazy! There have been over 20 posts about how the episode was preempted at the last minute. Discussions going on here long after there was no point to them, *and NOW, that the episode was actually shown, there is nothing--no discussion--NOT A SINGLE POST*.
> discussion groups confuse me greatly some times.


I love The Mentalist, but until we find out who is Red John, there is as far as I am concern nothing to discuss. I still have my own pick as to who Red John is and it is not one of the final three.


----------



## TomCat

Well, now there are three (new posts).

It's an interesting DVR test; I was going to delete last week's ep but did not get to it in time. Luckilly, since I changed the SL to "both" I still got last night's.

I guess this implies that the 28-day rule does not apply here, or maybe it does not apply because I changed to "both" _after _the last recording. Regardless, I have two eps with the same title, one from last night, and one from last week.


----------



## Church AV Guy

yosoyellobo said:


> I love The Mentalist, but until we find out who is Red John, there is as far as I am concern nothing to discuss. I still have my own pick as to who Red John is and it is not one of the final three.


I have to admit, of the five, he eliminated my two top picks. I THOUGHT it was likely to be Brett Partridge, but they say he is dead. I don't remember them ever recovering his body. Yes, Lisbon had some of his blood on her, but the missing body sounds like a misdirect to me.


----------



## Supramom2000

I'm wondering if it is all three with the tatoos? Maybe Red John is not one person.


----------



## jimmie57

TomCat said:


> Well, now there are three (new posts).
> 
> It's an interesting DVR test; I was going to delete last week's ep but did not get to it in time. Luckilly, since I changed the SL to "both" I still got last night's.
> 
> I guess this implies that the 28-day rule does not apply here, or maybe it does not apply because I changed to "both" _after _the last recording. Regardless, I have two eps with the same title, one from last night, and one from last week.


My series is set to First Run and it recorded the episode last night. I will watch it tonight.


----------



## yosoyellobo

Supramom2000 said:


> I'm wondering if it is all three with the tatoos? Maybe Red John is not one person.


Could be all three are involve but are not Red John. I have always wonder what would be the motivation of Red Fox toward what he did to Jane family. To me it has to something very personal. The one person I have always lean to is his father which I believe has only been in one episode. Even if I am wrong they will still have to explain the hate that Red John has for Jane. As I said before I love the show and will keep watching it after Red John is gone.


----------



## phrelin

Church AV Guy said:


> This is crazy! There have been over 20 posts about how the episode was preempted at the last minute. Discussions going on here long after there was no point to them, *and NOW, that the episode was actually shown, there is nothing--no discussion--NOT A SINGLE POST*.
> 
> discussion groups confuse me greatly some times.


Actually, this is not the thread in which we should be talking about the details of the episode. The TV Show Talk Forum rules say (in part):



> *Official Episode Threads:*
> 
> When starting a discussion about a specific show episode, please put the air date and name of the program (and title if you know it) in the subject line. (ie: *Lost: "Man of Science, Man of Faith," OAD 11/16/09*.)
> 
> This will be the "official" thread for that week. If a thread contains the phrase "OAD" and a date in it, anything that aired in that episode is fair game, including potential spoilers.
> 
> In the case of a reality/competition show, the official thread can and will contain information about who was "voted off." *Be forewarned, if you don't want to know who leaves, don't read the thread.*
> 
> Because of time zone issues, it may be best to avoid these threads while the show is airing if you wish to remain "unspoiled."


So we have to be careful what we say here.


----------



## armophob

Church AV Guy said:


> Then, after it DID air, there were no comments at all.


What phrelin meant is that this thread was specific to the episodes position on the calendar. If you want to discuss the nuance of the episode, that should be taken up in the tv talk forum under **spoiler alerts**.
And there all ready may be a discussion under way if you search it out. Or if not you can start your own.

I vote this thread has run its course and can be closed.


----------



## Church AV Guy

armophob said:


> What phrelin meant is that this thread was specific to the episodes position on the calendar. If you want to discuss the nuance of the episode, that should be taken up in the tv talk forum under **spoiler alerts**.
> And there all ready may be a discussion under way if you search it out. Or if not you can start your own.
> 
> I vote this thread has run its course and can be closed.


By golly, you're right! I didn't read the thread title properly at all. It specifically says: "The Mentalist shows rerun" so that is really all that should be discussed in it. My bad.

Apologies.


----------

